#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【BUG】 自動登出的問題

## 火狼

於行動設備登入
已按核取方塊"自動登入"

但是把Safari 關掉後
重新進入狼樂時
卻自動登出
也就是說根本沒有"自動登入"的功能

似乎是樂園重新上線時有的問題
以前不會這樣

----------

